# Reptile Supplies.



## Chris Waring (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi
3 weeks ago I ordered a light unit from a Reptile Supplies site. Since ordering I have emailed the shop twice and used the website contact form twice enquiring about this order. To date I have had no reply. Today I phoned the number on their website and a voice said you have dilled an incorrect number. Does anyone know what is going on with this retailer?
Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## elsbethraven (Oct 19, 2014)

Did you get any joy with this?

I'm expecting a delivery today but I've not heard anything to confirm it. Website says it's processing and they've had my money. I've tried the landline which is disconnected and no one is answering the mobile number on FB or FB messenger. Thankfully I paid through PayPal so I'll dispute if it doesn't come today.

I get the feeling they are no longer trading but surely the website shouldn't still be able to take money in that case.


----------



## gylfinbraff (Jun 29, 2016)

*Reptile Supplies*

Same problem here. Ordered some bulk mealworms a month ago and they never arrived. Have tried emailing via the web site and tried to phone but no email reply and the phone seems to be cut off.

I paid with mastercard via WorldPay but they are not interested unless the amount is over £100

Not sure what to do at the moment but it looks as though a lot of people are in a similar situation having paid out but not received the goods.

I don't want to let the matter drop and just let him keep the money so any advice or information would be gratefully received.


----------



## gylfinbraff (Jun 29, 2016)

*Reptile Supplies*

Purely for info, I have sent a letter requiring repayment of the money paid.

If I get no reply within a reasonable period of time I will take matters further with an appropriate agency and update this thread with the result.

If anyone requires further information please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Shamu (May 18, 2016)

If you used a MasterCard, then I would presume it's a credit card so it seems strange that they would not be happy to initiate a charge back. If you've paid by debit card then they can also initiate a chargeback, it's just normally a little more work to convince them to do so! 

Either way, you've done the right thing by putting your request in writing to the company. If they do not reply within the allotted time you set out (presuming you did this), then I would recommend getting in touch with their local Trading Standards office, details below. If you did not set out a timeframe for them to respond then I would allow them 14 days. It may also be worth sending a follow up email to them outlining this. 

Denbighshire County Council
Planning and Public Protection Service
Russell House
Churton Road
Rhyl
Denbighshire
LL18 3DP


t: 01824 706446
f: 01824 706357
e: [email protected]
w: Denbighshire County Council Trading Standards website

The final option you have here is to submit a County Court Claim against the company. You would need to pay an initial £25 (if you used the Moneyclaim online service,) but if the court found in your favour then the company would have to refund this to you. 

I used to be an Operations Manager for a large multinational and part of my role was managing our Customer Service and ensuring that we were fully compliant with consumer law. Shoddy companies really wind me up so if you, or anyone else, needs any help then please let me know! :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Name removed as per Forum Rules.


----------



## gylfinbraff (Jun 29, 2016)

Shamu said:


> If you used a MasterCard, then I would presume it's a credit card so it seems strange that they would not be happy to initiate a charge back. If you've paid by debit card then they can also initiate a chargeback, it's just normally a little more work to convince them to do so!
> 
> Either way, you've done the right thing by putting your request in writing to the company. If they do not reply within the allotted time you set out (presuming you did this), then I would recommend getting in touch with their local Trading Standards office, details below. If you did not set out a timeframe for them to respond then I would allow them 14 days. It may also be worth sending a follow up email to them outlining this.
> 
> ...


Hi Shamu,

Thank you very much for your helpful advice, I appreciate it. 

From memory the information I obtained relating to WorldPay and MasterCard came from their website but I guess I may not have read it properly so, following your advice, I contacted them direct by phone. They were most helpful and a payment dispute has now been initiated.

In my letter to the company I gave them a reasonable period of time in which to respond and a date after which I would take action. It may be that the matter is resolved by MasterCard before I receive any reply but I'll just have to wait and see.

It's a shame that RFUK felt the need to remove the company name and I'm not going to upset anyone by re-inserting it here. I accept that in some cases there may be liability issues but I am a retired Police Officer and I am quite happy to back up my comments with evidence.

It would have been nice to forewarn members of the forum about potential problems with this company and give them an early 'heads-up' but I guess that's no longer possible.

Thanks again for your advice, I will post an update in due course.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

gylfinbraff said:


> Hi Shamu,
> 
> Thank you very much for your helpful advice, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


From RFUK's Rules and Policies (copied and pasted):-

Why cant I name bad shops?
We welcome you to talk about your experiences when visiting a reptile shop, however we ask that you be constructive and only post about fact not personal opinions or perceptions.
We dont allow threads that name and shame shops or other reptile related business', often people's personal opinions can be unfounded and very damaging to the business when they are posted on such an active site. The business also usually finds out quite quickly and subsequently RFUK could be open to threats of legal action. It is unfair for RFUK to be forced to consult legal advice because you decided to post on our site, therefore any threads in which a business is negatively named we reserve the right to remove if necessary.

The best course of action is usually to firstly talk to the shop, voice your concerns and see if any problems can be sorted out directly.
If you feel you need to name the shop in question we ask that you do not post the business name, instead confirm something like "A reptile shop in [city/county]".


----------



## gylfinbraff (Jun 29, 2016)

I fully accept and respect what you say. Forum rules are forum rules and I have no wish to bend or break them. I have no desire to drag RFUK into a legal situation that is not of their making.

My concern from a personal and professional point of view is that the trader has consistently failed to respond to any concerns that have been raised by myself and others (and not just on this forum) and the online business continues to operate. It may turn out that there is a genuine reason for what has happened in all these cases but in the absence of any response I still find myself in the position of having paid out hard earned money for goods which have failed to arrive.

I agree that customer perceptions of good or bad service can vary greatly so I have refrained from voicing an opinion and restricted myself to stating facts. I accept that RFUK is not in a position to verify these facts but, nonetheless, I do strongly feel that it is my duty to warn fellow forum members and potential customers of the problems they may face if they deal with the same company.

Thank you for keeping the thread alive, hopefully it will encourage members to do their homework before putting their hands in their pocket.


----------



## gylfinbraff (Jun 29, 2016)

*"Xxxxxxxxxx Reptile Supplies"*

Update as promised...

Mastercard charged back the money from the account that it had been paid into and so I am now no longer out of pocket. The shop keeper hasn't bothered to reply to my letter and the website for "Xxxxxxxxxx Reptile Supplies" appears to be fully functional and presumably still taking online orders.

Very grateful thanks to Shamu for the helpful words of advice and for providing details of the Trading Standards Office in Rhyl.

I hope you other forum 'posters' were successful in getting your money back.


----------



## Shamu (May 18, 2016)

No worries mate, glad to hear you got your money back! :2thumb:


----------



## Zhatan7 (Nov 16, 2016)

Why is that site being allowed to trade and accept money still! I wish I'd found this page earlier. I ordered some items on the 11th November. I emailed initially cause I had a confirmation from world pay, but no order confirmation or order number from them directly. Emailed again today, but after reading this link, I am now doubting any response. It's a whole lot of hassle and should be removed. I wonder how many others have handed their money over.


----------

